# Cow hocked German Shepherd



## Honey_oo7 (Aug 16, 2020)

Hello there everyone, I'm. Having an 80 days old gsd pup, he is currently developing cow hooks and it's getting worse day by day please help me anyone plz


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

There is absolutely nothing you can give your dog to fix cow hocks. Your dog was born that way, and you will just have to live with it. 

Cow hocks generally become obvious when the pup hits 4 to 6 months, and goes through a period of rapid growth, when it appears to be all legs. Once it reaches its full growth, and the legs catch up with the rest of its body, the cow hocks are usually less obvious. 

Give your dog a good puppy food, make sure it gets adequate exercise to strengthen its growing joints and muscles, and stop stressing about it It's not the end of the world..


----------



## Honey_oo7 (Aug 16, 2020)

Felt sad after reading this, can't explain, but he is been developing cow hooks from past 7-8 days and his body is growing so fast I can send you his legs images see if there is any chance.....


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

What are you worried about? What do you think cow hocks will do?



German Shepherds and Cow Hocks


----------



## Honey_oo7 (Aug 16, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> What are you worried about? What do you think cow hocks will do?
> 
> 
> 
> German Shepherds and Cow Hocks


His running capability is compromised and will get worse in future as am told by others, and even it's not looking good while he stands his joints touches each other... Wouldn't be cured??? (see the images)


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

He is very young. It will probably change as he grows. I've had working cow horses that were cow hocked and just fine.
Lots of puppies look like yours.
Did you read the letter in the link ?


----------



## Honey_oo7 (Aug 16, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> He is very young. It will probably change as he grows. I've had working cow horses that were cow hocked and just fine.
> Lots of puppies look like yours.
> Did you read the letter in the link ?


Yeah I just read the letter, it feels good knowing that there is still hope, so my pup will grow out of this condition?? And I'm giving him royal canin gsd junior 2 times a day and 2 times a raw food as suggested by vet and other suppliments too. 15 min walks on sand and grass. Will he be fine and get recover well????


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

He is growing right now so he will look all awkward. Let him play and explore as much as he likes.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Give him time he's growing. My girl was slightly cow hocked when we brought her home now she's 9 months old and it's gone. Like @Sabis mom I've had cow hocked horses and they were totally fine.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I think all GSD puppies go through stages where even people who've seen many many GSD puppies grow up, like myself, think "wow, that looks wrong". But relax, let him grow. Most likely he'll be fine!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Honey, there have been 4 other threads about cow-hocked GSDs on this forum in the last 2 weeks. I suggest you used the Search function at the top of the page and have a look at them. I'm getting tired of repeating myself... 

The only cure for cow-hocks is for breeders to STOP breeding cow-hocked dogs, and for judges to STOP giving them ribbons in the show ring!! As I've said previously, I've seen a dog that was so cow hocked and weak in the rear end that it could barely hold a stack without the support of its handler take FIRST PLACE in an SV conformation show.

It makes me sick to my stomach...


----------



## ellaz (Jul 7, 2021)

Agree with above. Get a workingline next time!!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

ellaz said:


> Agree with above. Get a workingline next time!!


Nothing to do with anything. Cow hocks affect nothing and are not an indication of any type of weakness. Almost all grade Quarter horses are cow hocked in varying degrees and yet they comprise about 80% of working ranch horses.


----------



## ellaz (Jul 7, 2021)

Slight-moderate cow hocks are not an issue. However, I was under the impression that extreme cow hocks are an indication of hip dysplasia or at least may induce weak hips.
Please correct me if I'm wrong! 

(also we are talking about dogs not horses right?)


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

There is no relationship between cow hocks and hip dysplasia. None. Zero. Zip. Two totally different joints.

Many horses and other animals are cow hocked. Some people prefer them that way. It gives.the horse a wider stance to push off from, especially when jumping and more stability for quick maneuvers. I don't see how it would be any different with a dog.

Of course, if it gets too extreme it might be a hindrance, not an advantage.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Sunsilver said:


> Honey, there have been 4 other threads about cow-hocked GSDs on this forum in the last 2 weeks. I suggest you used the Search function at the top of the page and have a look at them. I'm getting tired of repeating myself...
> 
> The only cure for cow-hocks is for breeders to STOP breeding cow-hocked dogs, and for judges to STOP giving them ribbons in the show ring!! As I've said previously, I've seen a dog that was so cow hocked and weak in the rear end that it could barely hold a stack without the support of its handler take FIRST PLACE in an SV conformation show.
> 
> It makes me sick to my stomach...


The last four conformation shows I’ve been to, every GSD in the ring was cow hockey and not just a tad. I always try to watch the GSD ring of timing allows with the schipps I’m showing. I had to stop watching as I was told I make involuntary facial expressions. This won’t change until the judges start withholding points and ribbons.


----------



## ellaz (Jul 7, 2021)

Pawsed said:


> There is no relationship between cow hocks and hip dysplasia. None. Zero. Zip. Two totally different joints.
> 
> Many horses and other animals are cow hocked. Some people prefer them that way. It gives.the horse a wider stance to push off from, especially when jumping and more stability for quick maneuvers. I don't see how it would be any different with a dog.
> 
> Of course, if it gets too extreme it might be a hindrance, not an advantage.


Oh okay. This link had stated that "severe cow hocks can be an indicator of hip dysplasia". Is that true, or is this just some misinformation? 
Also, what type of "hindrance" do you mean?


----------

